# Universal IR Remote with Timer Functions?



## sbatson (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi All,

I'm looking for a programable Universal Remote that has timers so it can be programmed to perform functions at specific times.

Basically, what I'm trying to do is change the channel on my cable box so that my recorder will record the right channel. 

This need did not exist until recently when Comcast, in their infinite wisdom, decided that they would remove the Record Function allowing you to change the channel based on a timer. Now it's simply a reminder that does not change the channel, it just pops a message on the screen offering you to change the channel or ignore it. A lot of good that does when you aren't around  (Idots!).

Anyway, this doesn't need to be a hand held device, just something I can setup on a table or something across the room and have it change the cable box to the proper channel at the specified day/time. It needs to be able to have reoccurring timer capability so I can have it do the same thing every week, day, or whatever.

One last thing, it shouldn't break the bank. I'd like something in the $50-$100 range, but please provide links to anything you may know about in a reasonable price range.

Thanks


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Just drop Comcast and get DISH.

I've never heard of a remote that will do that.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Actually my DVD recorder came with a gizmo you set up in front of the IR sensor on your sat or cable box that does just that. You just have to remember to leave your cable or sat box turned on. I had a remote years ago that had timers. Try a google search.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I had one many years ago that would do just what you want to do. It was a Memorex CP8 Turbo. The problem is that they stopped making it many years ago. I don't know of anything that comes close to it's capabilities that is still made.  Try here: http://www.remotecentral.com/


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

The basic problem with IR remotes with timer functions is the fact that they must be positioned in a way that the device to be controlled can "see" the emitter on the remote. 
Richard is right in directing you to remotecentral.com -- the site has a wealth of info on remotes in general.


----------



## sbatson (Feb 10, 2007)

dmspen said:


> Just drop Comcast and get DISH.
> 
> I've never heard of a remote that will do that.


I don't want to sound rude, but honestly, how much help was that? None.

I live in an apartment and I had to drop Dish (Reluctantly) and go with my only other viable option (Comcast) because they let huge oak trees grow out of control and refuse to trim them. My Dish reception started out fine but over time started cutting out all the time. I had no choice.

Back to the point, I needed answer to my question, which others have attempted to do. Thanks to all that have provided suggestions...I will investigate. If someone else find something, let me know.

On the bright side, I've been able to run the cable into my dvr directly and let it change the channel, but I'm not sure what comcast will do to the signal starting in Feb with the analog to digital switch.

thanks again

Steve


----------

